# New Constant Screaming



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,
I have a female adult cocktail who recently has started screaming all the time... I spend plenty of time with her, she's eating and drinking fine. 

She will even scream while totally covered and it's becoming an issue because we have tenants. I do not go to her while she's screaming unless it's to try and cover her. I am just going crazy because it's non stop. 

Is there any advice on how to stop this behavior or maybe why it started in the first place?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old is she do you think? Hormones can cause a tiel to scream. You could try the hormone reduction techniques recommended here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## stephisme (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank's for the reply. 

I think she is about 9 years old... and has not laid eggs for a long time now. Does this mean it's not hormonal? 

Thank's again!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could still be hormonal and would be worth a shot to try. She may not be hormonal enough to lay eggs but may be just hormonal enough to scream. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, is there anything new in her environment or has her cage changed position? Birds can be very sensitive to anything that's new.

I had my cockatiel near the window and he screamed constantly until i realised he could see the shadows of wild birds outside and headlights from cars and it was freaking him out. Once i moved him and worked on behaviour he became tons better (only talking to him/rewarding him when he was quiet and ignoring him when screaming.)


----------

